# Looking for Reliant dd 126 manual



## Renelle Musielak-Legos (Feb 17, 2018)

My father just gave me a Reliant dd 126 belt/disc sander. I can't find any information on it though. It have a 12" disc if that helps. (photo included)

Thank you!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a slightly smaller Reliant sander. Not exactly the same, but it may help if I can find the manual for it and send it. Mine didn't come with the stand I'll look for the manual tomorrow when I'm back in the shop.

Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Is there something in particular you needed to know about it Nell?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

If you are looking for a belt, I bet it takes a 6" X 48" belt.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

This may do it. Or not.
Woodtek Technical Dept.
Woodworker's Supply, Inc
[email protected]
[email protected]
1.800.545.9663


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Reliant branded tools were sold by a Boston based woodworking supply company called Trend Lines. They had quite a few stores in the North East part of the US as well as a catalog sales business, but they closed their doors sometime back about 1998. Their Reliant brand tools were all Taiwan built and very similar to many other Taiwan made woodworking tools on the market at that time, so many parts for other brands of similar Taiwan made tools will likely fit, no matter the tool color or brand name. It's quite likely that all of these tools came from the same tool manufacturer in Taiwan and just painted or branded differently depending on what their US customer wanted. 

If it's parts that you need for your sander, look at other brand names of the same sander and the possibility of ordering parts for that brand name sander. They will very likely be a perfect fit. I own a Reliant 18" band saw and may need to do this same thing some day. My first search would be Grizzly Tools or Shop Fox to see if their tool looked the same as mine. Woodtek is another brand name of Taiwan made tools that are sold through Woodworkers Supply. They might also be of help in finding the needed part.

Charley


----------



## Renelle Musielak-Legos (Feb 17, 2018)

I would appreciate it! Thank you so much!


----------



## Renelle Musielak-Legos (Feb 17, 2018)

I read that they were regional and there were other brands but I didn't know what they were. Thank you! I'll try looking that up! I dont need parts, aside from the actual sand paper. I just wanted to read it to make sure I was adjusting it correctly because my dad doesn't remember the details of how that's done. It seems pretty self eplainatory but I like to read the manual just to make sure I don't miss anything.
I don't know why but I always end up with the most obscure machines. It's weird. 
I'm still looking for information on a Delta drill press that was made before they put serial numbers on them if you know anything about those! You seem pretty knoweldgable.


----------



## Renelle Musielak-Legos (Feb 17, 2018)

I just wanted to go through how to adjust it. It seems self eplainatory but I wanted to make sure I wasn't inadvertantly missing anything. My dad doesn't remember the specifics because he rarely used it. I don't know what he did with all the manuals he had. I think he ate them because the router he gave me doesn't have one either. That one was easier to find luckily.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Renelle Musielak-Legos said:


> I read that they were regional and there were other brands but I didn't know what they were. Thank you! I'll try looking that up! I dont need parts, aside from the actual sand paper. I just wanted to read it to make sure I was adjusting it correctly because my dad doesn't remember the details of how that's done. It seems pretty self eplainatory but I like to read the manual just to make sure I don't miss anything.
> I don't know why but I always end up with the most obscure machines. It's weird.
> I'm still looking for information on a Delta drill press that was made before they put serial numbers on them if you know anything about those! You seem pretty knoweldgable.


My father in law didn't read very well so he saw little value in keeping the manuals for his machines whereas I probably have the manuals for machines I don't even have any more.

What size drill press do you have Nell and is it a floor model or bench type? I have the 16 1/2 inch floor model. A picture might help too. You can post pictures with less than 10 posts provided the file is in your hard drive. Click on the Advanced Reply button to do that and go to Manage Attachments.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

If my previous post won't get you a manual, I don't know what will. I can find manuals on about every sander known, including John Deere. Didn't know John Deere made sanders, but apparently so. Best I can come up with just now is get a manual for something that looks close to yours. Should give you what you need, hopefully. Seems a lot of people are looking for various Reliant manuals, but the only one that claimed success was to the link I posted. Oh yes, the manuals I ran across were PDF, but none Reliant anything. But, I'm curious now, so will try some more.


----------



## paparoy (Feb 23, 2018)

*Reliant DD126*

My son has a Reliant belt/disc sander DD126. The motor quit and he can't read the tag on the motor . Can you read the tag on yours? Need to know HP. amp. and rpm. He doesn't have an owners manual either. Sure would like to find a manual with parts break down/list.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

CharleyL said:


> I have a slightly smaller Reliant sander. Not exactly the same, but it may help if I can find the manual for it and send it. Mine didn't come with the stand I'll look for the manual tomorrow when I'm back in the shop.
> 
> Charley


I looked for my manual today and found some others that I didn't remember, but did not find a manual for mythe sander. I always keep my manuals in the same location, so I'm wondering if I even got a manual with my sander. Taiwanese tools never came with very much in their manuals anyway.



Charley


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think his is very similar to what you have, and all of the 12" I have found have a 6"X48" belt as standard, as was mentioned above. 
https://www.amazon.com/Woodtek-9238...19482545&sr=8-11&keywords=12+Inch+Belt+Sander

Herb


----------



## Renelle Musielak-Legos (Feb 17, 2018)

It's a Delta but that''s about all I know. It was purchased by my grandfather when he was was fairly young and my dad ended up with it. Here are some pics, sorry about the rotated ones. I can't get them to stop doing that for some reason.


----------



## Renelle Musielak-Legos (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you for even bothering to look! I appreciate it.


----------



## Renelle Musielak-Legos (Feb 17, 2018)

It looks pretty similar. Mine is 1 1/2 hp, but otherwise it seems dead on. Thank you.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm going on 69 and that drill press was made well before I was born. It needs a new belt but they are generic, they go by length, width across the top flat, and whether they are V, flat, ribbed, etc. An industrial supply store would be able to fix you up with a new one. The reason the belt is crossed in a figure 8 direction may be 2 fold. First is to control pulley rotation direction. That was a common way to reverse motor direction back then. It may also be crossed to increase friction of the belt on the pulley to keep it from slipping. In order to tighten the belt you loosen that nut on the head and lift the head up until the belt is tight and then tighten the nut back down to hold the head at that height. That may be a 2 person job. It doesn't look like there is a crank to move it up and down with so one person may need to lift while the other handles the nut. However, there may also be some adjustment at the pulleys. I just can't be sure from those pictures.

There are no bells and whistles there but it should still drill holes and it may have some value as a collectors item.


----------



## paparoy (Feb 23, 2018)

My son has a Reliant DD126 also. The motor stopped working and he can't read the motor tag except for it is 1 1/2 hp. We need to know the motor rpm. Does the motor tag on your sander list the motor rpm.? I've tried to find a manual also with no luck.

Thanks, Roy


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> There are no bells and whistles there but it should still drill holes and it may have some value as a collectors item.


I consider it really cool to have an old tool, that you can actually use. Looks like replace the belt, possibly the motor, and should be good to go. And then use it. But, if for whatever reason it actually is not in condition to use, I would likely just try to find a collector who would buy it - they don't use their tools anyway. Or, if it won't work, you might just want to set it somewhere out of the way, but still in sight, and just keep it. I'm undecided if I would do that, or try to sell it. Cool machine, regardless. Ah, if I had the room, and it didn't work, I'd keep it, even if it was just to hang my hat on.


----------



## Renelle Musielak-Legos (Feb 17, 2018)

My father found the manual! It's pretty useless but I figured I'd post it here just in case someone needs it. I also included a picture of the motor tag.

Thank you for your help everyone!!

https://imgur.com/a/5rQHy


----------

